#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Слава Ермолин прочтет лекции в Израиле.

## PampKin Head

http://www.buddhism.org.il/rus/news/slava2008.html

 

Предварительный план лекций:

*28 января - 7 февраля*  Лекции в центрах

*8-9 февраля*, Беэр-Шева  Лекции "Объяснения по Нёндро"

Подробный план будет опубликован позднее.
...

Биография Славы:
родился в Москве в 1968 году;

в 1992 закончил Московский Физико-Технический Институт;

начал интересоваться буддизмом с 1988-го года;

ученик Ламы Оле Нидала с 1991 года, начал делать практики в традиции Карма-Кагью и участвовать в деятельности буддийских центров;

1993-1995 учился в Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы KIBI (Нью-Дели) (буддийская философия, теория познания, тибетский язык);

1995-2003 выполнял функции переводчика в российском филиале Института Кармапы, открытого в Элисте (Калмыкия);

с 2005 года преподаю тибетский язык в Международном Институте Тибетских и Азиатских исследований ITAS (Испания).

----------


## PampKin Head

План Славы:
Дата 	День 	Центр 	Время 	Тема 	Адрес 	Инфо

29-янв. 	Вторник 	Тель-Авив 	20:00 	Четыре Основные Мысли 	Шломо А-Мелех 88/8 	054-5943013 Алекс

30-янв. 	Среда 	Тель-Авив 	20:00 	Медитация в буддизме 	" 	"

3-февр. 	Воскресенье 	Иерусалим 	20:00 	Сутра и тантра в тибетском буддизме 	Голомб 23/92 	054-8019801 Марк

4-февр. 	Понедельник 	Иерусалим 	18:30 	Особенности философской доктрины тибетского буддизма 	Клуб Баратон, здание Фрэнк Синатра, Еврейский университет 	054-4766872 Аня

5-февр. 	Вторник 	Хайфа 	20:00 	Медитация как прибежище 	Масада 29/1 	054-6227337 Алекс

6-февр. 	Среда 	Хайфа 	20:00 	Медитация как гуру-йога 	" 	"

7-февр. 	Четверг 	Беэр-Шева 	20:00 	Парамиты 	Тель-Хай 6/4 	054-4745759 Антон

8-февр. 	Пятница 	Беэр-Шева 	  	Объяснения по Нендро 	  	 

  	  	  	12:00 	Нёндро - подготовительные практики 	" 	"

  	  	  	18:00 	Прибежище. Простирания. Алмазный Ум. 	" 	"

9-февр. 	Суббота 	Беэр-Шева 	10:00 	Дарение Мандалы (остальные медитируют) 	" 	"

  	  	  	16:00 	Лекция: Природа Будды. 	" 	"

10-февр. 	Воскресенье 	Беэр-Шева 	с 9:00 	Гуру-йога 	" 	"

http://www.buddhism.org.il/rus/news/slava2008.html

----------


## Eternal Jew

Пампкин, вы бы хоть текст форматировали! 

А то ведь половина присутствующих прочитает как "Медитация как прибежище Масада" (автоматически свяжет с Моссадом)...  :Smilie:  Поди потом докажи, что это местность (и знаменитая крепость на горе) так называются!  :Smilie:  

... Или еще "Четыре Основные Мысли Шломо А-Мелех"  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Форматировано - по ссылке... )

А если кто-то придет, чтобы узнать о "медитации как прибежище Масада" - так и гуда!

----------


## Eternal Jew

... "Масада никогда не падёт!"

http://www.1000turov.ru/ophot2.php?i...d3642f2408.jpg
http://www.1000turov.ru/ophot2.php?i...9793f59d28.jpg
http://www.1000turov.ru/ophot2.php?i...11a6aef671.jpg

... Чем ни место для практики - высоко, солнце, ветер, пустыня...

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Хорошая формулировка в личном деле буддиста  :Smilie:  - "принял Прибежище в Масаде"...

http://www.1948.ru/JewishAgency/Russ...da.html+36.htm

(вообще, в качестве оффтопа - в Масаде принимают присягу новобранцы-танкисты из Цава h'агана лё'Исраэль: взбираются туда ночью и при свете факелов произносят клятву и получают Тору в подарок...)

----------


## PampKin Head

Буддисту прикольнее принимать Прибежище в Меггидо, с последующим вручением праздничного издания песен Наропы...

----------


## Eternal Jew

Тоже неплохо:

http://foto.spbland.ru/data/media/3/...93_megido4.jpg

Но правильнее говорить "h'ар Меггидо" - т.е. "гора..." Или "Тель Меггидо"... А то можно спутать с одноименной израильской тюрьмой  :Smilie: 


__________________
P.S. Я там не сидел!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Не... Не на горе, а на глубине, в раскопках, которые делал Кацеленбоген из "Омена".

----------


## Eternal Jew

б-р-р-р... Звучит смешно, но я всегда боялся этой книжки  :Smilie:  ... Читал лет 20 назад - пробирает до костей. 

Хотя отдельные личности поговаривают, что Армагеддон будет относиться только к нам, к евреям. Соответственно, остальные в финальном матче участвовать не будут!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... А как же ополчение, набранное товарищем из Назарета? )

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Так с ними, поди, финальный матч и состоится! 
Но у них на скамейке запасных целых два состава: второй набирал лет на 500 позднее товарищ из Мекки!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, вчера был замечательный фильм о том, как первый состав слил, не дождавшись матча... Я себе решил закачать для нарезки в youtube.

http://www.yarsk.ru/press/?i=100006039

P.S. За Славкой не успеваю с разницей в 2 дня... Прибываюв Тель-Авив 2-го, а в Беер-Шеву - 11-го. (

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Гибель империи. Византийский урок"

Пампкин, я даже по названию сразу(!), т.е. до показа понял, что фильм снят уродцами для других уродцев. Там сейчас много таких "разоблачительных" передач. Навскидку: "Прибалтика. Невыученные уроки" и т.п. (по тем же ТВ-каналам). Один и тот же "разоблачительный" дикторский голос, аналогичный лексикон... 

Раньше ставили в титрах "По заказу Госфильмофонда СССР", теперь можно ставить немножко иное. И указывать в титрах "Благодарим КГБ СССР за любезно предоставленные материалы"!

----------


## PampKin Head

Кино душевное. Снято задорно, с огоньком. Очень многое - строго по делу...

----------


## Аорс

> Буддисту прикольнее принимать Прибежище в Меггидо, с последующим вручением праздничного издания песен Наропы...


  :Big Grin:

----------

